# Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter



## KDWZIE (25. März 2018)

*Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Hallo,
Ich suche für mein Alphacool AIO-System neue PWM-Lüfter (vielleicht mit weißer Beleuchtung),
verwende im Moment die mitgelieferten  Lüfter mit 50% Leistung.


----------



## Lok92 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe selber 9 Stück davon und kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Die SW3 sind ebenfalls top


----------



## Narbennarr (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

eloops oder nf-12.chromax


----------



## KDWZIE (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Diesen habe ich mir angeschaut: Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) 
Link: Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Lufter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Lok92 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*



KDWZIE schrieb:


> Diesen habe ich mir angeschaut: Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm )
> Link: Alphacool Susurro Fan - 120 - Black / Blue Edition - 1700rpm ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lufter | Lufter | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company



Vergiss die. Ich bin generell kein großer Fan von Alpacool Lüfter. Ich hatte damals meine ersten Lüfter bei meiner Eisbaer dabei Eiswind oder so und das hat mir gerreicht. 

Ich würde meine geposteten Lüfter nehmen, mit den Eloops machst du nichts falsch


----------



## KDWZIE (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Da muss ich aber die richtigen  Eloops erst finden mit viel S.-druck für den Radiator haben.


----------



## Lok92 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Viel Auswahl wirst du nicht bekommen, die Eloops unterscheiden sich Größtenteils im Rpm Bereich. Heißt sie bieten unterschiedliche Min. - Max. Rpm. 

Die Lüfter von mir laufen z.b mit 400-1500rpm was völlig ausreichend ist. Wie gesagt habe 9 Stück davon im Einsatz auf meinem Mora montiert und kann mich nicht beklagen  

Schau dich bitte mal bitte in meheren Wasserkühlungs Foren um, überall werden Eloop Lüfter erwähnt. Stell dir mal die Frage warum 

Wenn dir die Eloops aus einem Grund nicht gefallen, greif eben zu Noctua. Z.b zu denen die der NarbenNarr dir vorgeschalgen hat, machst du auch nichts falsch mit.

Wie du dich entscheidest liegt ganz bei dir, wir können dir nur Tipps geben.^^


----------



## KDWZIE (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

So wie es aussieht werde ich mir den NB-eLoop B12-P holen, der NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS (Black Edition) ist mir zu schwach.


----------



## KDWZIE (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Nur noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit Push/Pull-Konfiguration bei NB-eLoop Lüftern aus?


----------



## tobse2056 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Eloop machen nur im Push betrieb Sinn, im Pull Betrieb gibt es ohne Shrouds nebengeräusche


----------



## KDWZIE (25. März 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*

Danke


----------



## Venom89 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Suche für Alphacool Eisbaer & Eiswolf, leise aber kräftige PWM-Lüfter*



KDWZIE schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht werde ich mir den NB-eLoop B12-P holen, der NB-eLoop Fan B12-PS (Black Edition) ist mir zu schwach.



Der Unterschied liegt ja nur im Drehzahl Bereich.
P 800-2000
PS 400-1500

Ich würde mir keine Lüfter kaufen die min mit 800 drehen.
Das verfehlt irgendwo denn nutzen einer wakü (silent)


----------

